# What do I need to start using ONR?



## mpit (Sep 16, 2013)

Obviously, ONR is the obvious bit, but what else do I need? 

I recall people favouring synthetic sponges years ago, is that still a thing?

If someone could point me towards a guide for washing with ONR?

Is it worth getting a chemical sprayer to pre-soak when using ONR?


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

i tend to pre-soak each panel before washing with onr,i still use a grout sponge.i use 2 buckets 1 onr,1 rinse & i rinse the sponge after each panel or half the roof.there is a very good guide written by lowiepete which will guide you through the process.hope this is the link. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Personally, I apply ONR with a 1.5L pump sprayer. I feel this allows you to get the perfect amount on each panel for pre-soak and wash due to the consistent nature of the spray. Then I use dedicated terry weave MF towels for the actual wash, as I find these are most reliable for dirt pick up duties.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would suggest the type of wash mitt is largely a personal preference. After trying different products I settled on a cheap noodle mitt but others prefer different products. No doubt the Optimum mitt is very good but I have not tried it


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I personally find the cheap old grout sponges from B&Q still to be the best for me.


----------



## Zeddd (Mar 2, 2014)

I tend to also favor grout sponges mostly for the dirt release capability. I find that MF towels pick up dirt more effectively but have trouble transferring the dirt from the medium to the bucket. 

After the bodywork and door/trunk jambs are washed I use MF towels to clean the wheels using the remaining wash solution.


----------



## NateQ (May 3, 2015)

I use a spray bottle to pre spray ONR on each section. For wash media I use a DJ supernatural sponge, I prefer it to MF cloths, it does tend to keep the grit and gunk away from the surface of the sponge and rinses easily. 

I like to dry with a big fluffy drying towel


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

This is what is mostly needed or what i use anyway. 
Two buckets, black is my wash bucket without a grit guard + 30ml of ONR in about 4-5l mix
the white is my rinse bucket with a grit guard + 10ml ONR in about 4-5l mix.

Lately i have also been washing with Wolfs mean green.

A spray bottle containing 30ml of ONR in a 1,2l mix and a grout sponge.

For drying i use a dampened waffle weave towel and i finish with a QD and a microfiber towel (in my case it is Chemical guys miracle drying towel)

I hope i"m not forgeting something...


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 17, 2013)

So I take it you pre spray, then dip sponge into the wash bucket. Wipe panel then rinse in rinse bucket. Is there a film to buff off or anything? What is the need for the wash bucket if you have sprayed it already. Sorry, new ish to this method.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Phil3822 said:


> So I take it you pre spray, then dip sponge into the wash bucket. Wipe panel then rinse in rinse bucket. Is there a film to buff off or anything? What is the need for the wash bucket if you have sprayed it already. Sorry, new ish to this method.


Everything you need to know is in here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294

ONR isn't a spray and wipe product. It's a less water/hoseless wash.

In addition to the above picture, you'll need a drying towel to dry the panels/car after you wash it. .


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 17, 2013)

Many thanks, the part that has confused me though is the use of one bucket in the link posted however A&J is using two buckets. Was curious of the benefits and reasons. I am disabled so want the easiest job but getting it right. Thanks.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

One bucket is fine. It's personal preference really. One bucket is all I, and many others, use for it.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Phil3822 said:


> So I take it you pre spray, then dip sponge into the wash bucket. Wipe panel then rinse in rinse bucket. Is there a film to buff off or anything? What is the need for the wash bucket if you have sprayed it already. Sorry, new ish to this method.


Yes i pre spray to soak the panel. This gives ONR time to emulsify dirt before i wipe it off with a sponge. It also gives me more lubrication thus safer wipe.

2 bucket method is a personal choice. ONR emulsifies dirt even in the wash bucket and keeps it on the bottom of the bucket (grit guard is a good idea in this situation) so you could wash with just one bucket.
Unless the car is very dirty the 2BM is not necessary i admit. 
I however use it because my car is out in the open 24/7 and picks up quite a lot of road film, dirt and dust between the 3-4 weeks period before i wash it. Extra precaution i guess + working clean gets you cleaner results.

I have washed our garaged car with just one bucket because it was just dusty and the water in the second (rinse) bucket really would not get too dirty.

I washed a really dirty (muddy) car the other day and this was left in my rinse bucket. I used 2 buckets. What was left in my rinse bucket was pure mud and sand. If it was in my wash bucket then there would be a chance it would be reintroduced back into the wash process (onto the sponge and onto the paint) and possibly marr the paint.


----------

